# منقوع البقدونس والتخلص النهائي من املاح البول وغسل الكلى



## um fadi (11 فبراير 2010)

مرحبا اصدقائي لقد قرأت في احدى المنتديات عن فوائد البقدونس وقد فادتني بحل مشكله ابني , فأن ثرم باقه بقدونس او مايسمى بالمعدنوس ووضعها مع ماء وغليها على النار لمده عشره دقائق ثم تصفى وتترك في الثلاجه ويشرب منه كل يوم مقدار كوب قبل الفطور يعتبر جيد جدا بل ممتاز بالتخلص من املاح البول او حصى الكلى .............
ويمكن خزن منقوع البقدونس في الثلاجه لعده ايام 
ولكم مني التقدير والشفاء لكل من يعاني من مشاكل في املاح البول


----------



## kalimooo (11 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي على المعلومة 
انمىاتمنى ان تقراء قوانين الثقافي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=59


----------



## um fadi (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز لقد قرأت القوانين نعم صحيح سأتحدد بالقوانين اكيد لانني جديده على المنتدى 
لكم مني التقدير :t9:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ام فادى

للمعلومة الحلوة

ربنا يباركك​


----------

